

MHacks Has A Dream - rjvir
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=247860102041094

======
kwarner
If the gender gap can be fixed through hackathons, this could completely
change how many women accept jobs in tech, and the overall culture of
startups. It wasn't until I attended my first hackathon (HackNY) that I fell
in love with designing and creating new apps. Though my major is not CS, I
know I'll be entering tech after graduation, because of the hackathon
experiences that started this interest and propelled my self-taught education
around it.

------
bsiddiqui
hell yeah ;)

